# Orlando Magic vs Cleveland Cavaliers Game Thread



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic at Cavaliers, 7

WHERE: Gund Arena, Cleveland.

RECORDS: Magic 31-27; Cavaliers 31-27.

BROADCAST: TV -- WRBW-Ch. 65. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: They will try to win a season-high fourth consecutive game, coming off easy, back-to-back victories against New York and New Jersey. The will have to do it without Grant Hill, who will miss at least one game with a bruised left shin. Earlier this season he missed one game with a bruised right shin. Hedo Turkoglu is expected to start in his spot.

CAVS UPDATE: They have lost six consecutive games, getting thumped at home by Miami on Sunday night. Drew Gooden, who was playing well early this season, has been benched in favor of Robert "Tractor'' Traylor at power forward. Their slump has dropped them into a tie with the Magic for the No. 5 seed in the Eastern Conference playoff chase.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: See how the Magic respond to the absence of Hill. Point guard Jameer Nelson will start his sixth consecutive game alongside Steve Francis. The Magic have liked what they've seen so far from the rookie.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Big big game for Orlando. I'd almost rather Cleveland wasn't on a long losing streak.

Tough matchups tonight for Dwight. He's got Big Z, Gooden, and Tractor Traylor to deal with tonight.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Dwight needs to have a big preformance, and we need to limit the amount of turnovers in order to win.

Prediction:
Magic 97 (Come on Magic I got 900 points riding on you!!!)
Clevland 86

I'm looking for Cleveland to stay cold in this game and drop another.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't see this game so keep me posted on how our guys are looking.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice oop to Cato.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Captain Obvious- Magic down by 3


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

All things considered, I'm pleased with only being down 3 after one. The Magic didn't play very well at all.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Clevland goes on 6-0 run, are up 31-22.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Stacey Augmon AND 1!!! :jawdrop:  :whofarted


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, looks like the Magic have already given up on this one. 

What a horrendous second quarter, one of the worst the Magic have played all year. In other news, LeBron is on fire. He's missed maybe one jumper so far, the rest have been money.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Cato with the monster jam, Magic down 11.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic down after 8 the tech (3 in the key) on Cato.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not feeling too bad so far about this one ... only down a bit and we've been pretty lackluster. And James started off good and the Cavs are hitting some threes. I think we've got a good shot at winning this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight needs to get involved more. Only 2 pts and 4 rebs at the half. In his defense, he is getting held and pushed around quite a bit.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm pretty happy that we're only down 4 going into half, considering we were playing sub-par most of the time.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

More Davis logic. Cato's man is burning us so lets take out Howard. 

And like I said, this team is all about inconsistency. I figured we get blown out tonight by a team who couldn't even beat the Bobcats the last 6 games. 

Bravo Davis.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> More Davis logic. Cato's man is burning us so lets take out Howard.
> 
> And like I said, this team is all about inconsistency. I figured we get blown out tonight by a team who couldn't even beat the Bobcats the last 6 games.
> 
> Bravo Davis.


Thats true, but the Cavs are still a good team. Them losing so many in a row makes them even more dangerous, especially at home. And we are without our second and sometimes best player in Hill. 

Dwight really couldn't get anything going tonight at all. The Cavs bigs did a great job keeping him away from the boards.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Could these refs hang off Lebron's nuts any worse?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic go into the fourth down 17! :curse: 

Things just fell apart during the third, a horribly played quarter.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Thats true, but the Cavs are still a good team. Them losing so many in a row makes them even more dangerous, especially at home. And we are without our second and sometimes best player in Hill.
> 
> Dwight really couldn't get anything going tonight at all. The Cavs bigs did a great job keeping him away from the boards.



There is only so much you can do when you get no plays run for you. He has taken a total of 3 shots tonight, but was still playing good D. Cato's man was burning him up and he stays in. Then he gets burned by Gooden. 

We are also turning the ball over like no tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, Jameer got a tech. What'd he do?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Could these refs hang off Lebron's nuts any worse?



Its pretty pathetic. We go into the lane and get our arms ripped off, yet we just barely touch a Cavs player and the whistle blows.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> Wow, Jameer got a tech. What'd he do?


He got tired of Lebron getting every call.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Wow, Jameer got a tech. What'd he do?


Well he got fouled like 3 times and nothing was called.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Might as well pack this one in. We ain't winning this one.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Horrible game by Dwight, he should of been able to score on Gooden, it's not like Drew actually plays defense.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Might as well pack this one in. We ain't winning this one.


We use Howard, we seem to win. We go away from him, we lose. Its not like the Cavs have a hardcore, rough, tough, front court, yet we only go to Howard 3 times. Bravo Davis.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horrible game by Dwight, he should of been able to score on Gooden, it's not like Drew actually plays defense.


Well he has to get the ball in hands for that to happen. He is posting up, but they look him off. He has been open many of times on the weak side and you got Francis, Stevenson, Augmon and every one else taking stupid shots instead on passing.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Davis BBall has to be the funniest crap I have ever seen. I see our players leaving players with the ball to double players with out the ball. :laugh: 

Any way this was typical Magic basketball tonight. No ball movement. One on one. No cutting to the bucket. Bad shots. Turnovers. Doubling people with out the ball on the defensive side. Turning Howard away when he has a mismatch. Signs point to blow out loss. 

This is the team we saw at the end of February.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Wow, Jameer got a tech. What'd he do?


I'm actually surprised he didn't get tossed, or at least pick up that first tech a little earlier than he did. He was extremely upset with the officiating.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, this game is pathetic. I don't know how we did so awful (well I know _how_ but I don't know how it came to that).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Minnesota Magician said:


> Wow, this game is pathetic. I don't know how we did so awful (well I know _how_ but I don't know how it came to that).


 On the road against one of the best home teams in the league, playing without our one and only all-star, I'd say it's pretty easy to figure out how the Magic lost.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> On the road against one of the best home teams in the league, playing without our one and only all-star, I'd say it's pretty easy to figure out how the Magic lost.


I already posted a paragraph as to why we lost.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horrible game by Dwight, he should of been able to score on Gooden, it's not like Drew actually plays defense.



gooden wasnt guarding dwight that big dude was


----------

